# COKE BOTTLES FROM W. W. 2 ARMY TRAINING DUMP



## east texas terry (Mar 10, 2021)

IN THE PAST 4 MONTH I HAVE DUG OVER 100 COKE BOTTLE AT A WW 2 ARMY TRAINING DUMP SITE IT WAS OPEN FROM 1942 TO 1945 HERE ARE A FEW OF THEM


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2021)

what dates are on the bottles, do they date from WW11 time frame? any names on bottom?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> IN THE PAST 4 MONTH I HAVE DUG OVER 100 COKE BOTTLE AT A WW 2 ARMY TRAINING DUMP SITE IT WAS OPEN FROM 1942 TO 1945 HERE ARE A FEW OF THEM   View attachment 220920View attachment 220923


Bottom picture third bottle from right second row from the bottom. I can see embossing on the base through the mouth of that bottle. Anyone else see it? What does the base embossing say?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Bottom picture third bottle from right second row from the bottom. I can see embossing on the base through the mouth of that bottle. Anyone else see it? What does the base embossing say?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It says you've got good eyes!!!


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> what dates are on the bottles, do they date from WW11 time frame? any names on bottom?


yes they do the training base  had over two hundred thousand  troop  there


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

ALONG WITH THE THOUSAND ,S BOTTLES I  AM DIGGING  HERE IS ONE OF MANY WW 2 ARTFACT I AM DIGGING


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll try this again. Here's a example of a Coke Date, What does yours say??????????


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'll try this again. Here's a example of a Coke Date, What does yours say??????????View attachment 220983


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> View attachment 220997View attachment 220998View attachment 220999View attachment 221000


1945 IS GOING BE THE NEWEST DATE THE BASE  CLOSED IN LATE 1945 MOST OF THEM ARE IN THE EARLY 1940,S MAY BE A FEW IN THE 1930,S


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

OK, I always thought the 44 &45 bottles, maybe 43 were clear glass since they had to save the minerals added to the Glass for War Time efforts. Curious, do they have any city or states listed on the Bottom? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

Pic of my WW11 Cokes. all clear, all dated 44&45.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> OK, I always thought the 44 &45 bottles, maybe 43 were clear glass since they had to save the minerals added to the Glass for War Time efforts. Curious, do they have any city or states listed on the Bottom? THANKS, LEON.


GLENWOOD SPRINGS .COLO.1943 TYLER TEXAS 1944 TYLER 1945 PITTSBURG TEXAS 1943 
DALLAS TEXAS 1942


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Pic of my WW11 Cokes. all clear, all dated 44&45.View attachment 221001View attachment 221002


I GUESS TEXAS COKE BOTTLE ARE NOT THE SAME I HAVE NEVE DUG A CLEAR COKE FROM THE 40,S   NO CLEAR ONE IN THE WW 2 DUMP SITE I AM DIGGING [ 1942-1945 DUMP]


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

Because the lack of Copper used in the Glass they can be either Clear or a Bluish Green but not the usual Green Coke is known for but yours look like the Usually Green, Mine were found on a overseas military base. No City or State listed on bottom which is typical for the clear ones.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Because the lack of Copper used in the Glass they can be either Clear or a Bluish Green but not the usual Green Coke is known for but yours look like the Usually Green, Mine were found on a overseas military base. No City or State listed on bottom which is typical for the clear ones.


 IF THEY FOUND OVERSEAS THAT IS  REASON THEY ARE CLEAR THEY WERE MADE  IN A CITY NEXT TO THE 
BASE  IF YOU PM ME YOUR ADRESS I WILL SEND YOU A SET I HAVE 50+ STILL IN THE WOODS


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

what do you mean by set of 50 in the woods, can you elaborate?


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> what do you mean by set of 50 in the woods, can you elaborate?


no bottles


----------

